# Groomers! :(



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I really need to learn how to groom Daisy properly and maybe go on a course like some of you have. I have just rung my local groomer and said that I would like Daisy trimmed for the summer. I said she may have the odd matt but I have been keeping on top of her coat so it should be ok. Only to hear the dreaded words......."well if its too matted I will have to cut it all off"  

Even after I explained that it wouldn't be too matted I now have this fear that I will be collecting a shaved Daisy! I have even been to her before so I was disappointed to hear her say this 

I was already in a very bad mood today and now I am so grumpy I have hit the chocolate when I was trying to be good!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes me too, I feel like I wasted my money on Vincents last groom!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The annoying thing is I know there are some great grromers out their who don't automatically presume that you will take your Cockapoo to them full of matts but they just don't seem to live near me! My groomer seems a bit too fond if using the clippers, I am even thinking of travelling a bit and trying Weller's groomer as he always looks nice.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow Sarah, that would be a bit of journey for you!!! Thank you Wellers compliment  the number is on my website if you do want to book him in


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes all of the groomers out here are Clipper happy too. Lady always comes back with about 1/4" of hair left on her body....she is just now looking cute from her last groom, when they cut up her paws....oh Kendal....do you mind moving to Canada so you can be my groomer....lol.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Wow Sarah, that would be a bit of journey for you!!! Thank you Wellers compliment  the number is on my website if you do want to book him in


I was going to invite myself round for a cuppa Karen whilst I was waiting  !


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I so know what you mean as the previous groomer would just cut Betty short if she found any matts whereas I just wanted any cut out which given the shaggy nature of the cockapoos coat that shouldn't be too noticeable! At least the groomer I use now does seem to do that which I prefer. Also the groomer I use now has told me Betty has a lovely coat whereas the other one did use to make comments about how difficult cockapoos coats are!!

X


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Betty always looks lovely! She is a gorgeous girl!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Perhaps Colin could show you how. He does a fab job with Miss Bossy Knickers


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I was also thinking that Clare. I might ask him for a lesson!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You know you would be very welcome!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Funny enough Sarah, when we were up your way at the country show, a man tapped me on the shoulder and asked where I got Weller clipped as he didn't like the way his poo came back all scalped and skinny looking, especially his legs. I wonder if they use the same one?


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

I've just had Pippa groomed today. The groomer said she was pretty matted, she got all the matts out without cutting her really short. I think it all depends who you go to.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Perhaps Colin could show you how. He does a fab job with Miss Bossy Knickers


You must be kidding... you obviously haven't looked that closely..she is full of lumps and bumps...but at least she has never been scalped!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Betty always looks lovely! She is a gorgeous girl!


Thank you!! I love the way she has been cut recently. It's so hard finding someone you are happy with isn't it!!

X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Sarah I feel for you, nothing worse than being told Daisy is going to be scalped before they've even seen her. They are obviously shawning happy. 

I now have my own clippers having been given the courage to try them at a grooming course, it really wasn't difficult to use them. The secret is to use the comb attachments so you dont take too much off in one go. I don't know where you're based, but you're welcome to try using my clippers.

I'm hoping to go to the Ashridge meet on Sunday, I believe you'll be there. I can quickly run through how to use them. Take the top layer off and hopefully it will make getting the matts out easier.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Julie that is really kind of you. I would love to give it a try as I would like her a bit shorter for the summer. She gets so hot especially with being black. 

I would worry that you might need them if you lent them to me? I am in Oxfordshire but an easy trip down the A41 to you or we could always meet at Wendover woods for a walk? I wouldn't want to inconvenience you though  

I hope you are going to Ashridge as I get to meet you and Millie at last!


----------

